# PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]



## eSpox (7. Oktober 2007)

*PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Ich habe ein pc von der Firma Atelco.

Dieser stürtzt immer immer und immer wieder bei Spielen ab. Er hängt sich 3-5 sekunden auf(friert ein) und dann startet er aufeinmal ohne Bluescreen neu.Auch wenn ich Automatischen Neustart Deaktivieren einstelle stürtzt er ohne Bluescreen ab. (Muss ein hardware problem sein, hab auch schon 3 mal pc formatiert immer wieder).Auch im Ergebnissprotokoll  steht nix nach den neustarts.Im Bios und bei Speedfan und bei Everest stehen immer nur gut Temps.Der hersteller hat schon mainboard 2 mal ram gewechselt aber trotzdem nix dabei raus gekommen.Ein ganzen tag tests beim hersteller keine errors keine abstürtze.Ich und der hersteller + Lookbeyond.de + Netzwelt.de haben Keine Lösungen.Ich habe selber auch nochmals alles selbt getestet. Und habe ein Burn-in test gemacht nie errors oder neustarts immer nur bei Allen Spielen. Ich Kann echt sagen bei allen Spielen die Den Pc nur ein bisschen fordert. es muss noch nicht mal in 3d Anwendungen(in den spielen wie z.b Zwischen frequenzen oder eins piel bei Fifa) sein, gestern hatte ich es 7 mal am tag das er einfach im menü abgestürtzt ist. Der Hersteller sagt nach den tests: Wir können nichts auswechseln austauschen oder zurück nehmen wenn wir den fehler nicht sehen.

!!BITTE HELFT MIR!!!

Systemausgelessen mit Everest:

Computertyp    ACPI-Multiprocessor-PC
Betriebssystem    Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack    Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer    7.0.5730.11 (IE 7.0)
DirectX    4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computername    DDD-42F09219821
Benutzername    _entfernt_
Domainanmeldung    _entfernt_
Datum / Uhrzeit    2007-10-07 / 16:02

Motherboard    
CPU Typ    DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2, 2000 MHz (10 x 200) 3800+
Motherboard Name    MSI K9N Platinum (MS-7250)  (3 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Dual Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)
Motherboard Chipsatz    nVIDIA nForce 570 Ultra, AMD Hammer
Arbeitsspeicher    1024 MB  (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM)
BIOS Typ    AMI (08/02/06)
Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)    Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)
Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)    ECP-Druckeranschluss (LPT1)

Anzeige    
Grafikkarte    NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS  (256 MB)
3D-Beschleuniger    nVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS
Monitor    Philips 170V  [17" LCD]  (AU30630036689)

Multimedia    
Soundkarte    Realtek ALC883 @ nVIDIA nForce 570 Ultra (MCP55U) - High Definition Audio Controller

Datenträger    
IDE Controller    Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
IDE Controller    Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
IDE Controller    Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
IDE Controller    Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
Floppy-Laufwerk    Diskettenlaufwerk
Festplatte    SAMSUNG HD300LJ  (300 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Optisches Laufwerk    HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H22N  (DVD+R9:8x, DVD-R9:8x, DVD+RW:18x/8x, DVD-RW:18x/6x, DVD-RAM:12x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)
Optisches Laufwerk    HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8164B  (16x/52x DVD-ROM)
S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status    OK

Partitionen    
C: (NTFS)    286157 MB (240552 MB frei)
Speicherkapazität    279.5 GB (234.9 GB frei)

Eingabegeräte    
Tastatur    Standardtastatur (101/102 Tasten) oder Microsoft Natural Keyboard (PS/2)
Maus    Microsoft PS/2 Port Mouse (IntelliPoint)
Maus    Microsoft USB Wireless Mouse (IntelliPoint)

Netzwerk    
Primäre IP-Adresse    _entfernt_
Primäre MAC-Adresse    _entfernt_
Netzwerkkarte    MSI Wireless Adapter  (_entfernt_)

Peripheriegeräte    
Drucker    Microsoft XPS Document Writer
Infrarot Controller    Infrarotanschluss
USB1 Controller    nVIDIA nForce 570 Ultra (MCP55U) - OHCI USB 1.1 Controller
USB2 Controller    nVIDIA nForce 570 Ultra (MCP55U) - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller
USB-Geräte    USB-HID (Human Interface Device)

DMI    
DMI BIOS Anbieter    American Megatrends Inc.
DMI BIOS Version    080014
DMI Systemhersteller    MSI
DMI Systemprodukt    MS-7250
DMI Systemversion    1.1
DMI Systemseriennummer    To Be Filled By O.E.M.
DMI System UUID    00020003-00040005-00060007-00080009
DMI Motherboardhersteller    MSI
DMI Motherboardprodukt    MS-7250
DMI Motherboardversion    1.1
DMI Motherboardseriennummer    To be filled by O.E.M.
DMI Gehäusehersteller    To Be Filled By O.E.M.
DMI Gehäuseversion    To Be Filled By O.E.M.
DMI Gehäuseseriennummer    To Be Filled By O.E.M.
DMI Gehäusekennzeichnung    To Be Filled By O.E.M.
DMI Gehäusetyp    Desktop Case
DMI gesamte / freie Speichersockel    4 / 2


----------



## SpaM_BoT (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: pc Startet Immer Wieder Neustart's[Keiner Weiß Mehr Weiter]*



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein pc von der Firma Atelco.
> Dieser stürtzt immer immer und immer wieder bei Spielen ab. Er hängt sich 3-5 sekunden auf(friert ein) und dann startet er aufeinmal ohne Bluescreen neu.Auch wenn ich Automatischen Neustart Deaktivieren einstelle stürtzt er ohne Bluescreen ab.


Ich sag nur Temperatur Problem. Entweder CPU, Grafikkarte oder Gehäusebelüftung.
Egal was Speedfan und Everest sagt, das ist sowieso nie genau.


----------



## eSpox (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: pc Startet Immer Wieder Neustart's[Keiner Weiß Mehr Weiter]*

im Bios sind temps auch nur 30-40 bei everest steht das die grafikarte (GPU) am heiesten ist:

Informationsliste    Wert
Sensor Eigenschaften    
Sensortyp    Winbond W83627EHF/EHG, Fintek F75383S/384S  (ISA A10h, SMBus 4Ch)
GPU Sensortyp    Driver  (NV-DRV)
Motherboard Name    MSI MS-7250 / MS-7260
Gehäusezutritt gefunden    Nein

Temperaturen    
Motherboard    31 °C  (88 °F)
CPU    37 °C  (99 °F)
1. CPU / 1. Kern    32 °C  (90 °F)
1. CPU / 2. Kern    29 °C  (84 °F)
Aux    32 °C  (90 °F)
Grafikprozessor (GPU)    44 °C  (111 °F)
SAMSUNG HD300LJ    22 °C  (72 °F)

Kühllüfter    
System    1133 RPM
Gehäuse    2482 RPM

Spannungswerte    
CPU Core    1.22 V
+3.3 V    3.26 V
+5 V    5.04 V
+12 V    12.40 V
+5 V Bereitschaftsmodus    4.90 V
VBAT Batterie    2.94 V

Die temps sind jetzt gemacht worden als der pc einfacha n war ohne spiele einfach ein bisschen länger an.


----------



## LoyKucci (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: pc Startet Immer Wieder Neustart's[Keiner Weiß Mehr Weiter]*

Ich tippe auf das Netzteil. Welches Netzteil ist das denn? 

Hatte fast das gleiche Problem bei einigen Spielen auf meinem alten PC, weil ich ein Billignetzteil drin hatte. Hab dann ein Be quiet! gekauft und alles hat prima geklappt


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: pc Startet Immer Wieder Neustart's[Keiner Weiß Mehr Weiter]*

Netzteil. Was anderes kanns gar nicht sein.

Für den Rechner reicht ein Seasonic S12II-330HB vollkommen aus. Das Ding ist superleise und hat eine hohe Effizienz für geringen Stromverbrauch. Ist außerdem recht günstig für 45 zu haben


----------



## HeNrY (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: pc Startet Immer Wieder Neustart's[Keiner Weiß Mehr Weiter]*

Bring den Rechner zu Atelco. Du solltest ja noch Garantie haben. Egal was die sagen.

Übrigens, gewöhn dir bitte wenigstens die Grundregeln der deutschen Rechtschreibung an, der Threadtitel war schon schlimm.


----------



## MrMorse (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: pc Startet Immer Wieder Neustart's[Keiner Weiß Mehr Weiter]*



HeNrY schrieb:


> Bring den Rechner zu Atelco. Du solltest ja noch Garantie haben. Egal was die sagen.
> 
> Übrigens, gewöhn dir bitte wenigstens die Grundregeln der deutschen Rechtschreibung an, der Threadtitel war schon schlimm.



Schaut einfach hier rein (welcher Thread ist egal...): Klick-Eiso


EDIT:
@Henry
THX for re-open

@hbfe614
na, dann leg mal los


----------



## eSpox (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Ok OK, MirMorse hat recht das was ich die letzte Zeit geschrieben habe war nicht gut aber die Zeiten sind vorbei.Last mir wenigstens noch ne neue Chance.Bitte Mr. 


Netzteil: Xilence Power Model No. :XP420 - 420 Watt - Passive PFC - ATX 2.0.

Ich hatte vorhher einen Cooler Master der mit 800 RPM lief wo die Temps sehr viel höher waren als jetzt mit dem neuen Artic freezer 64 Pro.


Für die die es nochnicht wissen: Atelco nimmt das teil nicht weil die den Fehler nicht sehen.Dumm aber wahr was die gegen mich einsetzen.

2.1) Ich denke mei Brenner ist kaputt da ich nur mit 2X brennen kann. Aber das hilft glaubich nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Selbst Schuld, wer sich ein Xilence Netzteil kauft, wird halt mit instabilitäten bestraft, siehe P3D NT Roundup, wos, wie erwartet, sich selbst entsorgte..


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Äh. Das ist deren zusammengebauter PC, der hat me Macke. nur weil die angeblich den Fehler nicht sehen, dürfen diese keine Garantiereparatur verweigern...

Falls die hirnis allerdings immer noch drauf bestehen: "Da Sie ja so unfähig sind: das Netzteil ist schrott. Bauen sie mir ein neues vernünftiges ein." Wehe, die kommen nochmal mit Xilence


----------



## eSpox (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Und ist es sicher das es das Netzteil ist? Ich fahr gleich Morgen dahhin.Ich zähle jetzt auch 1 und 1 zusammen und ich seh jetzt auch das es das NT sein muss. Alle Tests negative ohne Errors , Fehler oder Neustarts aber trotzdem in Spielen Neustarts. Das heißt was soll ich denn sagen? 


Danke, für die guten Antworten. Es ist ein zusammengebauter Pc von Atelco.(Komplett sys.). Kann ich das NZ prüfen???? So das ich das den vorhher gennau zeigen kann? (Wenn es zu 99% NZ ist)


LAST Message: Wenn ich es bei dennen beweisen kann das es das NZ ist und die mir wieder ein Xilence einbauen wollen, kann ich doch nicht als 16 Jähriger sagen wehe sie bauen mir wieder so ein Teil ein ,oder? Die zeigen mir dann doch ein Vogel ,oder? Die werden doch schon aus Marketingründen sagen das Xilence Makenfirma ist etc.



Danke An Alle!


----------



## dr.konkret (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Warum führst Du bei Atelco nicht die Abstürze anhand eines Spieletests vor? 

Ist wohl mehr als deutlich, daß die besonderen Anforderungen Dein System zum Neustart "überreden".
Spricht wie bereits geschrieben für, bzw. gegen das Netzteil, ggf. auch einen Grakadefekt.

Ich würde denen das Teil auf den Tisch kloppen...

Viel Erfolg. CU

Oli

P.S.: Bin froh, daß ich mich mit so etwas nicht mehr herumschlage(n muß  )


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Nun ja, wenn die dir wieder ein Xilence reinbauen wollen - sag denen "nene, ich leg 20 obendrauf und sie bauen mir ein Seasonic S12II-330HB rein." Und wenn die drauf bestehen, sagst du, dasss du dann das Netzteil zurückgeben willst, die sollen die gefälligst den Warenwert ersetzen.


----------



## eSpox (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Ja ok und zu der Frage: Ich nehme kein Spiel mit hinw eil das mir einfach zu peinlich ist. Es ist ja so 3 tage mal garkeine probleme und dann jede 5 Minuten! Ich wollte ja schon SPiel mit hinnehmen aber dann wenn nix passiert lachen die mich aus^^


----------



## dr.konkret (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Ja ok und zu der Frage: Ich nehme kein Spiel mit hinw eil das mir einfach zu peinlich ist. Es ist ja so 3 tage mal garkeine probleme und dann jede 5 Minuten! Ich wollte ja schon SPiel mit hinnehmen aber dann wenn nix passiert lachen die mich aus^^



Sorry, aber das ist wohl Schwachsinn! Willst Du uns verkohlen? 

Du machst Dir Gedanken, daß die Dich auslachen?


----------



## eSpox (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Ok Ok, ich achte jetzt drauf, immer wenn ich schreibe will ich so viel schreiben da passieren mir eben Rechtschreibfehler^^. Ich achte drauf.jetzt zum Thema zurück:

Ja ich hab Angst das die mich auslachen oder sowas. Wenn ich dahhin gehe und Spiele und da passiert nix dann...was sagen die dann wohl. Die haben da ja auch nur 4 Techniker und viele warten da da kann ich dann glaub ich nicht den ganzen tag spielen. Würde ich hier Zuhause genau wissen wann das Problem kommt würde ich da sofort sein. Kann ich nicht ürgentwie das den so beweisen ds die das sofort sehen? z.b mit NT check oder sowas?Ich will ja auch den Pc zurück geben aber wie?




Natürlich aber warum? warum den Theard löschen?


----------



## X_SXPS07 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Dann würd ich aber vorher noch mal probieren bei welchem Spiel er besonders oft hängen bleibt.Bzw. würde ich da vieleicht 3DMark06und im Hintergrund Prime95 empfehlen da dann alles stark belastet wird und du musst dich nicht dort hinsetzten und spielen


----------



## eSpox (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Ok, Wie teste ich den oder gesagt wie stresst es am meisten(Einstellungen bei Mark)

2.a)ich hab ja 64 X2 Prozi. soll ich dann orthos prime laufen lassen?(udn dann da auf welcher Priorty?/Bei prio. 10 hängt der pc sich fast auf)


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

2.) Du brauchst nur die aktuellste Prime95 Variante. Mehr nicht! Denn die neueste Version startet auch 2 oder mehr Threads auf Wunsch. Und da is auch nix mit Priority.


----------



## eSpox (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Einfach Prime95 downloaden und starten? kenn mich mit Prime nicht so gut aus entschuldigt für die dummen Fragen. 

2.)Bei Prime Auf small FFT's? WIe stelle ich ein das er beide Teile des CPU'S testet?

3.)Wie stelle ich ein das 3dMark06 den Computer richtig Dampf macht?

4.)*Ich fahre heute zu Atelco und sage denen(die kennen mich ja schon)
    das mein Netzteil kaputt ist und das ich dann wieder mit Pc komme.Damit ich das da schonmal absprechen kann.Dann muss ich nurnoch kommen und die machen das dann einfach zwischendurch.

*5.)Was ich aber noch nicht weiß ist : ich weiß nicht genau was die machen wenn ich sage ich will so ein NZ nicht nochmal haben.Ich glaube(hoffe aber)das die nicht einfach den Wert vom alten + mein draufzahlen =ein gutes Markenprodukt machen.(welche empfehlung?)


----------



## Kovsk (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Einfach Prime95 downloaden und starten? kenn mich mit Prime nicht so gut aus entschuldigt für die dummen Fragen. 2.)Bei Prime Auf small FFT's?
> 
> 3.)Bei 3dmark = Welchen soll ich downloaden? , Wie stelle ich ein das er den computer richtig dampf macht?


1: Ja
2: Ja
3: Bei deinem Sys reichen bei 3DMark 06 die Standartsettings


----------



## eSpox (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Hab Prime95 Auf Small FFT'S und 3dMark(1h)eingestellt.Beim Mark habe ich einfach wiederholungen 4 bei jedem höhher gemacht sonst lief der nur 13 minuten und das zuwenig gewessen(ist nach 13 muinuten nicht abgestürtzt).Nun denn, ich habe Prime im Hintergrund laufen gelassen(Task leiste) und 3dMark mit angegebener Dauer etwa 1h,dann bin ich einkaufen gegangen. Als ich wieder kam war der Pc-bildschrim schwarz(Stand-bye)und als ich die Maus bewegt habe...
Was für ein Wunder! Der Pc war wieder auf dem Anmeldebildschirm(Wo ich auf mein Konto drücken muss damit ich ins Windows komme).Als ich das tat sah ich kein prime an Kein 3dMark. Schlusstrich: Er hat neu gebootet.


Und jetzt...? nochmal udn aufschreiben wann ers macht oder wat?

FREU MICH VOLL


----------



## eSpox (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Hab Prime95 Auf Small FFT'S und 3dMark(1h)eingestellt.Beim Mark habe ich einfach wiederholungen 4 bei jedem höhher gemacht sonst lief der nur 13 minuten und das zuwenig gewessen(ist nach 13 muinuten nicht abgestürtzt).Nun denn, ich habe Prime im Hintergrund laufen gelassen(Task leiste) und 3dMark mit angegebener Dauer etwa 1h,dann bin ich einkaufen gegangen. Als ich wieder kam war der Pc-bildschrim schwarz(Stand-bye)und als ich die Maus bewegt habe...
> Was für ein Wunder! Der Pc war wieder auf dem Anmeldebildschirm(Wo ich auf mein Konto drücken muss damit ich ins Windows komme).Als ich das tat sah ich kein prime an Kein 3dMark. Schlusstrich: Er hat neu gebootet.
> 
> 
> ...



Entschuldigt, wegen der Doppelpost aber....Ich Freue mich so heftig grad und wollte mich bei BEDANKEN. Ich habe grad nochmal Prime und 3dMark gemacht im 2ten Test geht der Pc DOWN. DANKEEE.Auch wenn ich jetzt verwarnung wegenbekomme DANKE!!!


----------



## X_SXPS07 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> ..... DANKE!!!


BITTE
Schreib dann mal bitte was die Atelco Leute darauf hin gemacht haben.
Würde mich ma interessieren


----------



## eSpox (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Klar, mach ich! Gleich Morgen hin und den Warenwert + draufzahlen = Neues NT fordern.

WICHTIG: Ab wann kann ich berechtigt fordern das ich den gesamten Pc zurück geben kann?

hatte bis her:

1.)Beim ersten Auspacken fehlter der Grafikstecker(kein anschließen möglich)

2.)Komplettes Mainboard wurde ausgetauscht wegen Defekt

3.)2 Mal Ram Tausch(Defekt)

4.)Jetzt Netzteil Kaputt

In Allen Fällen oben war kein weiter Arbeiten möglich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

3x der gleiche Fehler nachgebessert...


----------



## eSpox (10. Oktober 2007)

dann kann ichz ja noch lange warten 3 mal der gleiche fehler..naja egal danke



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> dann kann ichz ja noch lange warten 3 mal der gleiche fehler..naja egal danke



eben noch ne kurze frage:

Wenn ich den Pc lange nicht anschalte,dann an mache und Prime + 3Dmark an mache stürtzt der Pc nicht ab, das heißt, wenn der Pc noch "kalt" ist(noch nicht länger an) und dann ich ihn mit Prime und 3Dmark teste stürtzt er nicht ab. Mein PROBLEM!!;; Wenn ich zu Atelco fahre ist der Pc kalt was mache ich jetzt?

_[Mod]Es gibt hier auch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Button, also benutze ihn auch![/Mod]_


----------



## X_SXPS07 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Du kannst den Atelco Leuten ja sagen das wenn du es ihnen vorführst der PC nicht abstürtz, das sie ihn dann mal über Längere Zeit testen sollen d.h. den  morgens hinbrigen und mittags/abends dann wiederkommen und sehen ob sie das Problem schon gefunden haben. Wenn du keine Lust hast dich dort die ganze Zeit zu Verdulden (was auch eine Möglichkeit wäre).


----------



## eSpox (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

1.) danke aber, die habens chon mal den ganzen tag "angeblich" den Pc getestet.Den hab ichd ann Abends wiede rabgeholt Ergebniss war damals:Keine Fehler, ich sollte aufschreiben wann das genau passiert -.--


Lösung: Wenn ich Prime 7 Minuten laufenlasse(Dann stresst der den pc ja)udn dann 3Dmark anmache stürtzt das wieder ab. Das heißt durch Prime wird der Pc mit dem vorwärmen bisschen beschleunigt.Damit were das Problem beseitigt.


----------



## eSpox (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

IMPORTANT NEWS:

Das Netzteil war/ist es nicht.
Hier bei mir zuhhause stürtzt der Pc bei jeden Test ab und jetzt dürft ihr ratten wo es nie abstürtzt.Richtig: Bei Atelco.
Ich habe die tests bei Atelco genau so gemacht wie hier und zwar 4 mal NIE ist er Abgestürtzt. JETZT DÜRFT IHR WEITER RÄTSELN. Vielleicht ein kabbelbruch in meinen Kabeln hier zuhause?? HELFT MIR!


PS: hab grad als ich wieder von ATelco kamm den test hier sofort wieder gemacht Ergebniss: abgestürtzt


----------



## Piy (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

arme sau.... bei mir war das auchma so, zuhause nach höchstens 30minuten immer reboot, woanders gings immer. war toll bei lans xD  4 tage nonstap: kein problem. zuhause, stecker rein: an.... aus   xD     
was das problem war, weiß ich nicht, ging von allein weg xD


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Benutz mal 'ne andere Steckdose, stell den Rechner mal woanders hin,v ersuchs mal ohne LAN Kabel...


----------



## SoF (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Benutz mal 'ne andere Steckdose



Jupp genau das hätte ich jetzt auch vermutet - Spannungsschwankungen, defekte/schlecht verlegte Leitung, defekte Verteilersteckdose ...einfach mal den Voltmesser reinhalten.


----------



## eSpox (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

eiso einfach nicht die STeckdose links vom tisch sondern die rechts vom tisch nehmen??? hab nur die beiden eine rechts vom tisch und eine genau links vom tisch. (entschuldigt wegen klein und Großschreibung aber ich bin grad am ende meiner kräfte)



PS: Oder bringt das was? Die Steckdosen sind noch nicht mal 10 meter aus ein ander. Bringt das dann was?


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Erzähl mal was übers Haus, wieviele Sicherungen sind vorhanden, was für Geräte sind idR im Betrieb....


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Hahahaaaaa. Eventuell würde das ja auch schon mit nem neuen Netzteil weggehen. 

Wenns anders nicht geht, steht wohl der Kauf eienr USV an. die hat nen Akku drin, sodass wenn mal der stromausfällt, die USV die Pufferung übernimmt. Zudem gibts von der USV sauberen Strom als aus der Steckdose.


----------



## HtPC (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

eiso, bring das Ding zum Hersteller. 
Laß Dir das Geld geben und kauf einen Mac Mini.
Alles drin, alles dran, und man kann ihn nicht einfach öffnen, um daran alles zu verschlimmbessern.
In so harten Fällen wie Deinem, ist das die beste Lösung.

MfG

BTW:

neter fersuch alias PC-HelP /Sir LogiK


----------



## eSpox (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

1.) das Nt ist nicht kaputt

2.) es muss an was on hier zuhause liegen(/irgentwas was bei atelco nicht is wie z.b kabel etc.)


3.) kann rechner nicht umtauschen. Da der Defekt 1.) Bei mir zuhause(zu 99% liegt) 2.)DDer hertseller 3 mal versuchen muss das Problem zu klären bevor ich ihn zurück geben kann.

4.) SUCHE RAT



Wer ist denn dieser Logik?^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

1.) es ist nicht kaputt, ja, es ist aber minderwertig, weswegen auf spannungsschwankungen recht stark reagiert wird...


----------



## HtPC (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn dieser Logik?



Hbfe614=Sir Logik
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=2587
Sir Logik=Hbfe614
http://www.lookbeyond.de/showthread.php?p=1073785#post1073785
PC-Help=Hbfe614
http://www.lookbeyond.de/showthread.php?t=84629
AMD X2 3800=Hbfe614
http://www.lookbeyond.de/showthread.php?t=84413
http://www.lookbeyond.de/showthread.php?t=84184
http://www.lookbeyond.de/showthread.php?t=84325
http://www.lookbeyond.de/showthread.php?t=84350
http://www.lookbeyond.de/showthread.php?t=84298
http://www.lookbeyond.de/showthread.php?t=84274
http://www.lookbeyond.de/showthread.php?t=84066
http://www.lookbeyond.de/showthread.php?t=82612
Rest hier:
http://www.lookbeyond.de/search.php?searchid=140721
No Comment


----------



## dr.konkret (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Was ist denn das für ein Monitor? Was hängt noch alles an dem Stromkreis?
Wird vermutlich egal sein, ob linke oder rechte Steckdose


----------



## HtPC (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Die Nummer mit der Steckdose ist doch nur noch ekelhaft.

Auch bei uns gibt es die Ladenkette, so unvermögend wie "Sir Logik" das behauptet sind sie dort nicht.

In allen Threads ist keine einziger Tipp befolgt oder auch nur ansatzweise umgesetzt worden.
Wie auch, oder wozu, das System läuft, das Symptom sitzt dahinter und ist hardwaretechnisch nicht reparabel.


----------



## eSpox (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Ok Ok ich oute mich ich bin Sir Logik DOCH:

1.) Meine Rechschreibung ist viel besser 

2.) Hab jeden Tipp befolgt

3.) Kommt nach Bremen ich beweis es euch

4.) Wenn ihr wolt mach ich Fotos von Rechnungen austausch Zetteln etc. von Atelco. Kommt wir treffen usn vor ATelco und ich zeig euch alles!!!


5.) Es ist wirklich so das es nur bei mir abstürtzt. BItte Glaubt mir wirklich. Sagt was und ich fotografieren soll, stell es rein!!



6.) Kann es denn an den kabeln liegen oder so?


----------



## Marbus16 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Tztz, ich bin zufälligerweise 36km von Bremen entfernt. Na, schon ne nasse Hose? 

Fang erstmal an, alle weiteren Verbraucher abzuschalten; evnetuell dne PC an einen adneren Stromkreis hängen. Den Rest (Moni etc) aber bei "dienem" jetztigen angeschlossen lassen.


----------



## eSpox (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Ne, ich habe keine nasen Hosen. Ich fine es sogar recht gut das du in der Nähe von Bremen wohnst. Vielleicht kannst du wirklich mal kommen!

2.) Mein Monitor ist an einer Erweiterungs-Steckdose(ein teil mit 5 weiter steckdosen)diese fürt selbstverständilich zu 1ner STeckdose(die rechte von meinem Tisch aus gesehen).

3.) Mein Pc ist links von meinem tisch direkt vom Pc zur steckdose verbunden ohne zwischenschalter.

4.) Links vom Tisch habe ich 2 Steckdosen. In der einen = Mein pc In der zweiten = Meine Boxen

5.) So jetzt versuche ich es erstma mit anderen STromkabel.


----------



## Kovsk (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

So langsam glaube ich netmehr das das noch was wird.
Also so wie sich das anhört, hat HtPC recht, der Fehler liegt net an der Hardware, sondern am User.
Immer wenn wir dir etwas schreiben was du machen sollst, kommst du mit völlig anderen Fragen, du machst nichts von dem was wir sagen, und selbst wenn du mal was machst, machst du es Falsch.


----------



## eSpox (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Ne, ich habe keine nasen Hosen. Ich fine es sogar recht gut das du in der Nähe von Bremen wohnst. Vielleicht kannst du wirklich mal kommen!
> 
> 2.) Mein Monitor ist an einer Erweiterungs-Steckdose(ein teil mit 5 weiter steckdosen)diese fürt selbstverständilich zu 1ner STeckdose(die rechte von meinem Tisch aus gesehen).
> 
> ...




Gut sagst jetzt auf den Punkt was ich machen soll und meine nächste Post ist dan das Ergebniss:...


----------



## Kovsk (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Mach mal nen Spannugstest in den Steckdosen. Kann sein, das es da Fehler gibt.


----------



## eSpox (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Will jetzt echt nicht dumm klingen aber: wo bekomm ich son spannungstester her?

last message: Bei atelco hat der Techniker im pc Paar kabel an son Ding angeschloßen und getestet wegen den Spannungen falls euch das helfen sollte.
Aber da hatte ich ja nicht meinen STrom oder Kabel.


----------



## Kovsk (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Eigentlich in jedem Laden, wo es Werkzeug gibt. Aber bevor du dir was neues kaufst, geh doch mal mit allen Komponenten in nen anderen Raum, der an ner anderen Sicherung hängt. Dort machst du dann wieder nen Belastungstest.


----------



## Marbus16 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Atelcos Testmethoden sind aber.... sher schlau. 

Nicht mal einen Belastungstest machen die Idioten? Aua. Dann werd ich da eventuellerweise mal aufkreuzen.

*Aaaaber:

-Computer in einen anderen Raum bringen
-dort anschließen
-Belastungstests wiederholen*


----------



## Kovsk (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Atelcos Testmethoden sind aber.... sher schlau.
> 
> Nicht mal einen Belastungstest machen die Idioten? Aua. Dann werd ich da eventuellerweise mal aufkreuzen.
> 
> ...


Lol Kollege, du warst zu langsam, ich habe das auch schonma gepostet:p
Aber evtl. versteht er deins besser


----------



## Marbus16 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Habs nochmal fett geschrieben, damit er das nicht übersieht. Deinen Post hab ich tüllich gelesen. Ich les doch beinahe alle, am WE alle


----------



## Kovsk (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Ich doch auch xD
So 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eSpox (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

So ok Melde mich dann wenn ich alles gemacht habe.


last Message: Atelco hat Belastungstest gemacht(den den ich hier auch gemacht hab wo er immer abstürtzt) bei dennen ist nur nix passiert.


----------



## Eiche (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

du sagst du bist 16?
wehr hat den Rechner gekauft du oder deine Eltern?
bis 21 dürfen deine Eltern mit über deine Einkäufe mit bestimmen bei höheren Beträgen!
wenn du denn gekauft und bezahlt hast ohne Anwesenheit deiner Eltern Müssen sie ihn zurücknehmen! deine Eltern dürfen aber auch nicht dabei gewesen seihen bei einer der Reparatur "versuche" bei atelco oder wie die heißen!

*Wenn das so ist dann:*
deine Eltern müssen ihn zurück bringen und sagen das sie damit nicht einverstanden sind und das sie dein Geld wieder haben wollen! da du minderjährig bist dürfen sie dir keine teuren Sachen verkaufen!
sie müssen den Rechner dann zurück nehmen!


----------



## MrMorse (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*



zeffer schrieb:


> bis 21 dürfen deine Eltern mit über deine Einkäufe mit bestimmen bei höheren Beträgen!


Wo hast Du denn das her??


EDIT zu Adrenalize unter mir:
Hier geht es um die Grenze "21". Und das ist Unsinn.

BTT:
@Threadersteller
Nimm Deinen PC und gehe zu einem Freund in die Wohnung (es sollte auch ein anderes Haus sein).
Da mache dieselben Tests. Stürzt der PC da ab oder nicht?

Wenn der PC nicht abstürzt, dann hat es was mit den Stromkreisen bei euch in der Wohnung zu tun...


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*



MrMorse schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn das her??


Vermultich aus dem BGB? Personen unter 18 Jahren sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Die genaue Regelung habe ich gerade aber nicht mehr im Kopf, aber iirc können die Eltern einem sogar ins Taschengeld reinpfuschen, wenn sie mit dem erworbenen Gut nicht einverstanden sind. Der Verkäufer muss es dann idR zurücknehmen, allerdings gelten da sicher auch bestimmte Fristen, also Kauf und Rückgabe sollten zeitnah sein.


----------



## HtPC (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*



MrMorse schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn das her??
> 
> BTT:
> @Threadersteller
> ...



Besser er zahlt erst mal die Stromrechnung, dann klappt es auch zu Hause.

Zeitnah wegen Einverständnis der Eltern, der Zug ist doch schon Ende des Frühjahres abgefahren.
Die "Absturz-Threads" laufen doch schon so lange.


----------



## Eiche (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

das mit dem ins Geld fuschen ist bedingt bis 21!
und der treat ist erst seid dem 07.10.07! hat er den rechner schon fast 1 jahr?
von daher und die first ist von dem tag das die Eltern es merken!

Bau doch einfach irgend ein 350W Netzteil zu test an dein teile !
oder hängen kabel im oder vorm Lüfter oder noch besser drehen die Lüfter falsch ,alle blasen luft rein ?


----------



## HtPC (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

BTW:

N8  Gustel:mad:....:eek:


----------



## eSpox (22. Oktober 2007)

*Spannungstester:*

Test 1: Anderes Stromkabel genommen(von Steckdose zu Pc)

Test 2: Spannungsmesser für die STeckdose

Test 3: Pc an einer anderen Steckdose anschließen

Test 4: In einem anderen Haus anschließen

Zu 1: Ich dachte erst das Problem were damit gelöst aber der Pc stürtzte auch bei anderen Stromkabel nach einiger Zeit bei Test: 3dMark + Prime95 ab.

Zu 2, Ich bin in einige Baumärkte in der Gegend + Nachbaren gegangen. Alle geben mir einen Schraubenzieherartigen Messer den man in die Steckdose schiebt und hinten draufdrückt. Dann leuchtet eine Lampe. Ist das der richtige Spannungsmesser den ihr meintet?

Test 3:   Steht noch aus warte erst auf antwort beim Strommesser

Test 4:   Steht noch aus warte erst auf antwort beim Strommesser


----------



## Piy (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

lol der "schraubenzieherartige messer" ist wahrscheinlich ein schraubenzieher  
der zeigt nur an, ob da strom drauf is


----------



## eSpox (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

ja schick doch ein link mit einem bild dann weiß ich wie der messer aussieht... oder komm nach bremen!


----------



## eSpox (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> ja schick doch ein link mit einem bild dann weiß ich wie der messer aussieht... oder komm nach bremen!




Bitte zeigt mir dann mal ein Bild heute ist der Pc schon wieder abgestürtzt bei so einem gammel Spiel wo garnicht so ne gute Grafik da ist. Hab Pc jetzt auf der anderen Seite vom Zimmer laufen trotzdem stürtzt er ab!!


----------



## Piy (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

blätter doch einfach mal den conrad-kattalog durch, da gibs sowas haufenweise ^^
afaik gibs den kostenlos zu bestellen, oder?


----------



## eSpox (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

eiso Heute ist wieder ein Tag da stürtzt der Pc 7 mal in 2 Stunden ab. Es ist kein arbeiten mehr möglich. Eigentlich will ich den Pc zurück geben aber das geht eben nicht einfach so. Atelco hat den fehler ja noch nie gesehen!!!
Kann nciht mal einer von euch kommen? -.-


----------



## Marbus16 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Wenn du mir nen Lohn zahlst, gern. Wohne zufälig 36km entfernt von Bremen.

Nen Atelco-Fritze sollte am besten auch noch dabei sein. Um dann mal den Stromkreis in Wallung zu bringen, mal Microwelle und Wasserkocher anwerfen und dann den PC einheizen. Dann sollte er schon abstürzen.


----------



## hansi152 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

wenns hilft:
ich hatte ein ähnliches Prob
andere Steckerleiste und weg war das Prob


----------



## eSpox (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Eiso ich hab jetzt neuen Tisch bekommen und auch deswegen den Pc nicht in 1ner von 2 STeckdosen links vom Tisch sondern rechts vom Tisch in 1ner von 2 Steckdosen. Es kann natürlich ach einfach daran liegen das der Pc bei Atelco aufm Tisch steht in einer großen Fiale aber ich weiß echt nichtmehr weiter. Mein Freund hat ja auch son Problem auch von ATelco nur da bleibt der Rechner aus und startet nicht neu. Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter. Erst dachte ich das NT das denke ich immernoch aber bei Atelco stürtze er nicht ab. Dann dachte ich ein riss im Stromkabel. Aber Mit dem Stromkabel von meiner Schwester ging es auch aus! Und jetzt die STeckdosen, bei dem Zimmer gegenüber geht der Pc von meiner schwester auch ohne Probleme.(AUch mit meinem Kabel)
Was kann es noch sein? Hört sich echt dumm an aber ich weiß nicht was ich noch ausprobieren soll.

2.) Es were toll wenn du mal vorbei kommen könntest. Dann weren z.b auch die Gerüchte das ich euch verarsche geklärt jeder kann gerne vorbei kommen und gucken.


----------



## Marbus16 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Eventuell sag denen, dass ma bitte einer vorbeikommt bei dir zuhaus. Du warst schließlich oft genug bei denen, ohne dass dort ein Fehler auftrat. Wenn der Fehler dann bei dir zuhause auftritt, müssten die das Netztei auch tauschen. Und zwar  nicht gegen das gleiche Modell, sondern am besten gleich gegen ein höherwertiges. Erst wenn die sich weigern, rück ich mal mit ner Cam an und dokumenier das.... Aber wie gesagt, ich hätt gern bissl was, dafür, das ich mich am WE auch noch schinden muss 

Dat dumme ist, ich hab nur am Wochenende Zeit. Und da will ich ausspannen von der Arbeit (und dem wenigen Schlaf wegen selbigen).


----------



## eSpox (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Ja klar, were echt super wenn du ma vorbei kommen würdest.
Zudem muss ichs agen das er gestern nicht 9 mal sondern 14 mal abgestürtzt ist. Es ist immer mit 3D Grafik zusammenhägend. Ich ruffe ma da an und frag ob das möglich ist das mal einer von dennen vorbei kommt. Ich habe nehmlich 100% keine Lust mehr auf diese entschuldigt : verschissene Kacke. Seit letzten Weinachten war ich so um die ca. 17 mal bei dennen, dabei waren z.b:

Grafik Stecker fehlte (kein anschließen möglich)

Ram Schaden

Board durch

Das ewige Problem mit dem Abstürzen.


Mein Freund, wie ich schon erwehnte das gleiche Problem hat nur das bei ihm kein Neustart folgt war jetzt auch schon da Ergebniss: Kein Absturtz. Das ist kein Schertz. Er hat Oblivion da gespielt und da ist es nach 1h nicht abgestürtzt.Wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt mach ich Foto von unseren Atelco Pc's + uns. Da ich neulichs zufällig in das Prospekt von ATelco geguckt habe
sah ich auch noch folgendes: Unsere Pc's die wir letztes Weinachten gekauft haben sind sag ich mal "umgeändert" worden. z.b alles gleich geblieben(komplett alles heißt sogar gleich)nur Board geändert. So als hätten die in der Reihe ein Fehler gemacht.


----------



## eSpox (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Kann nciht ma einer von euch vorbei kommen? bitte! Die bei Atelco meinen ich soll in die Fiale fahren nix andres geht


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

MArbus würde doch kommen, nur musst du ihn nen bisl was bezahlen. Mach ihm ein Angebot was er nicht ablehnen kann


----------



## MrMorse (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Bitte zeigt mir dann mal ein Bild heute ist der Pc schon wieder abgestürtzt bei so einem gammel Spiel wo garnicht so ne gute Grafik da ist. Hab Pc jetzt auf der anderen Seite vom Zimmer laufen trotzdem stürtzt er ab!!



Hier: Klick


----------



## eSpox (30. Oktober 2007)

*Kein Naustart Nur Einfrierung!!!!!!*

Heute War wieder so ein Absturtztag ABER:

Diesmal ist der Pc in dem Freez Zustand ,hängengeblieben ohne Neustart!
Diesmal habe ich Pc aufgeschraubt und rein geguckt genau alles angeguckt:

(Habe Videos VOn innen des Pc's + Bios nach dem Reset + Kabel etc.)Nur leider im .gp3 format kp wie man das konvertiert hab zwar in mpeg conver. doch da hagt das dann beim video mit Windows Media Player 11.
*Könntet ja vll sagen wie man das convertiert. Damit were dann ja wohl bewiesen das nicht nicht verarsche und das Problem wirklich da ist.*

_BESCHREIBUNG:

_Heute beim Fußball Manager 08 ist der Pc Im 3D Spiel hängen geblieben OHNE den Neustart. Dadurch konnte ich den Zustand beim freez genauer analisieren. Wie genannt wenn ihrs sagt WIE(wie man sie konvertiert),, schicke oder stelle ich Videos rein. Der Pc befindet sich beim freez(der normalerweise Sekunden vor dem Neustart kommt)in einer Art Stand-bye Modus. Das 1ne Licht vorne am Pc leuchtet permanent durch. Es ist das Licht was zeigt das der Pc an ist. Das andere Licht was immer kurz aufblickt beim rechnen oder arbeiten NICHT(es ist immer aus,nicht ein mal ein aufblitzen).Alle Lüfter drehen sich etwas langsammer als normal aber sie drehen sich konstant. Der LÜfter vom Netzteil dreht sich zwar langsam aber auch konstant durch. Das Licht an der Netzkarte leuchtet auch wenn ich daten empfange(Hab I-Net  immer an). ich habe Grafikkartenstecker auch auf die andere Öffnung von der Grafikkarte gesteckt nix hat sich verändert. Wenn man einfach leise ist und in den Pc hineinhorcht + guckt denkt man der Pc were im Stand-Bye Modus. Er rechnet nicht mehr die Lüfter drehen sich zwar aber nicht so stark wie wenn sie unter Last stehen. _*Stelle die VIdeos rein sobald ich weiß wie*_.



Mit konstant meine ich das die LÜfter sich die ganze zeit drehen(mit gleicher anzahl nicht mal schneller mal langsammer)


Ich glaube das der VCL Player .gp3 abspielen kann aber ich verlange natürlich nicht das den jeder von euch hat.





Jetzt weiß ich wie der freez Stand vor dem sonst immer folgenden Neustart aussieht ich hoffe wirklich das ihr nich nochmehr verlangt!!!Aber ich mache alles ( Steckdose alles ok von der Spannung)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

@Marbus

gib dir nen Ruck und fahr mal vorbei bei Ihm.


----------



## eSpox (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Eiso hat einer ne Ideee?????? Ich kann so nicht mehr arbeiten garnix kann nochnciht mal 2d spiele im i-net zocken =(


----------



## DerSitzRiese (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Sehe gerade das unser Marbus gesperrt wurde.
Kann jemand anders denn nicht helfen? Wer wohnt in der Nähe?
Sonnst haben wir hier noch den ersten Selbstmord auf PCGH-Extrem.

@Hbfe614
Kopf hoch!!! Lass dich nicht von einem Stück Elektronik ärgern.
Hast du denn keine Freunde/Bekannte oder so die sich mit Rechner auskennen. Oder bring deinen PC doch mal zu einem anderen "PC-Notdienst" oder so (siehe Gelbe Seiten)

P.S.: dein Avatar passt perfekt


----------



## eSpox (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Toll jetzt is der auch noch weg =(

Ich verzweifle echt ich bekomm denn Pc zu Letzten Weinachten und hab mich so gefreut bin extra Nach Oldenburg gefahrenw eil der hier nichtmehr vorhanden war und jetzt das =( ich kann echt GARNIX mehr spielen nochnicht mal 2d!!!!  Bitte helft mir(Liegt nicht an der Grafik das er abstürtzt)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

kannst Marbus ja weiterhin ne email schicken. oder einer der Messenger nutzen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Auch denke ich das dein Problem mit einem hochwertigem Netzteil zu lösen wäre. Kannst dir denn nicht mal eins ausleihen (von nem Bekannten oder so). Dein Stromnetz scheint sehr "wacklig" zu sein. Und dein billig Netzteil zickt halt rum wenn es nicht sehr konstante Spannungen bekommt.

Hast du denn nun endlich mal versucht den Rechner in einem anderen Raum oder besser noch in einer anderen Wohnung anzuschließen und dort zu testen?


----------



## danone (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

booaaa langer thread ^^.
hab zwar nicht alles gelesen aber solch ein Phänoment hatte ich auch. bis ich monate später bemerkte das mein Ram einen kleinen Fehler hatte.
bootable memtest  saugen und durchlaufen lassen


----------



## eSpox (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Ram habe ich gant zuerst ausgeschloßen hab Ram schon getestet. Nun 

@ Der Sitzender Riese: Selbst wenn es dann gehen sollte sage mir bitte es geht darum die Garantie zu lösen und nix dafür zu bezahlen hört sich dumm an aber warum soll ich wenn es dann geht ein neues NT kaufen und dafür bezahlen wenn ich Garantie Habe? BIn 15 Jahre alt ich hab kein 100+ einkommen


2.)===== Was kann es denns ein das der pc einfriert eiso nichtmehr arbeitet?(Nur das licht an ist was zeigt das er an ist und nicht das licht was zeigt das er arbeitet)????


----------



## eSpox (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

-hat sich erledigt ist wieder auch mit offenen Pc abgestürtzt-


EISO WAS KANN DEN PC IN SO EIN STAND-BYE MODUS VERSÄTZEN?


----------



## Düsi 800 (1. November 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Ne schlechte Spannungsstabilisierung. Was hast du denn für ein Netzteil???


----------



## eSpox (1. November 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Produktbeschreibung[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]

                  Günstiges Low-Noise ATX-Netzteil. Verfügt über einen roten 120mm                   Lüfter. Leistung: 420 Watt.

*Technische Daten*[/FONT]​                                                                                                                   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Netzteiltyp:[/FONT]
                                                                             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]ATX                           2.0[/FONT]
                                                                                                                           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Leistung:[/FONT]
                                                                             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]420W[/FONT]
                                                                                                                           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]AC                           Input:[/FONT]
                                                                             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]115/230                           V[/FONT]
                                                                                                                           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Lüfter:[/FONT]
                                                                             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]1x                           120 mm, Unterseite[/FONT]
                                                                                                                           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Lüfterdrehzahl:[/FONT]
                                                                             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]ca.                           1.200 U/Min[/FONT]
                                                                                                                           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Lüfterregelung:[/FONT]
                                                                             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]temperaturgeregelt[/FONT]
                                                                                                                           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Geräuschentwicklung:[/FONT]
                                                                             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]ca.                           20-24 dB[/FONT]
                                                                                                                           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]PFC:[/FONT]
                                                                             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]passiv[/FONT]
                                                                                                                           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Netzkabel:[/FONT]
                                                                             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Standard                           (D)[/FONT]
                                                                                                                           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Zertifikate:[/FONT]
                                                                             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]CE[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]+3,3V[/FONT]                                 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]+5V[/FONT]                                 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]+12V[/FONT]                                 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]+12V[/FONT]                                 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]-12V[/FONT]                                 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]-5V[/FONT]                                 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]+5VSB[/FONT]                                                                                               \[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]28,0A[/FONT]                                 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]27,0A[/FONT]                                 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]13,0A[/FONT]                                 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]14,0A[/FONT]                                 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]0,8A[/FONT]                                 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]-[/FONT]                                 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]2,0A[/FONT]​ *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Kabelbaum,                   Stecker[/FONT]*​ 
                                                                                        [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]20+4                           Pin (MB):[/FONT]                         [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]1x                           400 mm[/FONT]                                                                       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]4                           Pin 12V (MB):[/FONT]                         [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]1x                           450 mm[/FONT]                                                                       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Small                           4 Pin (HDD/FDD):[/FONT]                         [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]1x                           800 mm[/FONT]                                                                       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Big                           4 Pin (HDD/FDD):[/FONT]                         [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]2x                           400 mm, 2x 600 mm[/FONT]                                                                       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]S-ATA:[/FONT]                         [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]1x                           400 mm, 1x 600 mm[/FONT]                                                                       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]6                           Pin PCI-Express:[/FONT]                         [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]1x                           350 mm[/FONT]


----------



## Düsi 800 (2. November 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Nun ich würde in diesem Fall das Netzteil wechseln. Nimm ein Markennetzteil, die sind zwar teurer, jedoch auch besser. Ein gutes Netzteil bekommst du z.B von Be Quit. Vielleicht kannst du auch eines zum testen irgendwo ausleihen.


----------



## eSpox (5. November 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Jain eiso:

Ich habe ja Garantie und ist es nicht so das wenn ich das neue Netzteil einbaue das dann die Garantie verfällt? Und JA, die Markenetzteile sind sehr teuer!!!


----------



## eSpox (6. November 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Jain eiso:
> 
> Ich habe ja Garantie und ist es nicht so das wenn ich das neue Netzteil einbaue das dann die Garantie verfällt? Und JA, die Markenetzteile sind sehr teuer!!!




ich bin nicht sehr reich das problem MUSS ohne neukauf behandelt werden!! ICH SUCHE JEMANDEN DER MAL ZU MIR KOMMT!!!!


----------



## HtPC (6. November 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

Fake:oink:


----------



## eSpox (7. November 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

WAS FAKE?????????????????????????ß

Komm nach bremen wir treffen uns an der horner kirche oder ich kann dich auch vom bahnhoff abhollen! dann kommst du her und siehst dieses verdammte problem und meine situation als 15järiger der sich den pc bestimmt nicht selber gekauft hat. mein gott was willste denn noch als beweis??????ßßß
Hab pc jetzt schon die ganze zeit offen laufen dann stürtzt er nur noch so 3-4 mal pro tag ab komm her du wirst sehen ich hasse es fake fake du bist ein fake komm her nach bremen du wirst sehen.


----------



## eSpox (15. November 2007)

*AW: PC startet immer wieder Neustarts [Keiner weiß mehr weiter]*

*CLOSE 

Versuchs jetzt mit Neuen NT
*


----------

